# Jared



## Jaredgreen (Oct 4, 2019)

I’m looking to move from London to Marittima, Puglia. I’m an artist and will be working from there and also returning to work in London every now and then.
Does anyone have any tips and things to look out for when buying a house there and what the area is like in general. 
Thanks so much


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Good luck in your venture!
If you are coming back and forward make sure access to the airport is good and not too far. Work out how you will get back and forward, if only a short time you can simply park at the airport. Twice we were snowed in, so another to watch for if you travel could be urgent.


----------

